# algae...need advice



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I am figthing green algae on my glass and driftwood. 
What do you suggest I do? I have pressurized CO2 at 3 bubbles per second.
My tank is 58G with 3.3wpg. 

I am also figthing brown algae, I have 4 ottos and 5 SAES as my cleaning crew. Should I get more?


PH - 6.2
Hardness - 120
Alkalinity - 0 (due to florabase substrate)
Nitrite - 0
Ammonia - 0
Nitrates - 20


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

_Is your tank newly setup_?... If so algae is a normal occurrence, ex specially the brown algae. Once your tank matures and gets a good balance you will see the algae start to disappear.

For the green algae, just keep it scraped off the glass. The Otto's should take care of the brown algae in time. You can always add more Otto's if needed.

Also make sure that your C02 is maintained at 30ppm.

_What are your phosphates readings_?... They need to be kept at 1.5-2ppm with nitrates at 20ppm.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Here are the pictures. Advice welcome.

1.









This is the green algae on the glass.

2.









Green algae on glass and what appears to be diatom on my canister filter hose. Is this common?

3.









Algae on my driftwood

4.








Diatoms and what appears to be black algae

5.








Is this black algae? This plant is shooting roots all over.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

My tank was recently moved and it seems this is when the algae bloomed.
It is hard to scrape the green one. Have you had any diatoms in the canister hose?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

The move is probably what triggered the algae, especially if you had root tabs in your substrate.

I can't tell what the algae is on the wood is, too blurred. But could be green dust algae. The black looking algae is the beginnings of black beard algae. Is the green algae on the glass round hard green spots, if so that is green spot algae. The algae buildup in the filter hoses is normal and should not cause any problems.

Like I mentioned before... Keep the C02 levels at a steady 30ppm, reduce the N03 to 10ppm and keep P04 at 1ppm. Be consistent with everything: water changes, filter maintenance, fert routine, daily lighting and things should settle in a few months.

Take a look at our *AlgaeFinder* for more info on how to get of these algaes.


----------

